# Redhorse, common carp, or other?



## CaptainFishpond

Hello friends, got this guy in the rocky river today and looking to clairify species. Not to keen on my carp.

Is this just a common carp or possible redhorse?


----------



## Shad Rap

White sucker?


----------



## CFIden

common carp


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Thanks fellas. 

This one a common carp as well?


----------



## Richardstover3

Its a sucker great muskie bait


----------



## CFIden

white sucker


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Thanks guys!


----------

